# Get the HR34 or wait for the HR44??



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Earlier today I called up to get the new Genie.

Should have stopped here first. I'm reading a lot of problems with the HR34.

Now I see a first look for the HR44.

Wondering if I should call to cancel and just wait for the HR44.

Currently I have a HR24. Am very happy with it, but was interested in the Genie for the 5-program at once capability.

What do you think? Is it worth it to upgrade from a HR24 to a HR34 or should I wait for the HR44?

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

There may have been some issues with the HR34 when it was first released but it's very stable now.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> Earlier today I called up to get the new Genie.
> 
> Should have stopped here first. I'm reading a lot of problems with the HR34.
> 
> ...


What is a lot of problems? I had mine since Sept. and it is working perfectly fine just like my HR24's


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

The Hr34 has been a great box for us also. I've got mine sometime late fall


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Seemed to be January 2013 posts, maybe I was wrong.

On the phone with them right now.

Was going to cancel and wait. But now with the few responses above, not sure if I want to.

He's trying to find out for me if I'm getting a HR44 or not.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> Seemed to be January 2013 posts, maybe I was wrong.
> 
> On the phone with them right now.
> 
> Was going to cancel and wait. He's trying to find out for me if I'm getting a HR44 or not.


HR44's aren't even out yet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

They won't be able to tell you that. When the HR44 is released, it will be treated just like a Genie. You will not be able to specify a HR34 or HR44 unless you go through a retailer. That being said, the HR44 has not been officially released yet.

- Merg


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> HR44's aren't even out yet.


I didn't think so either, but wasn't sure.

The CSR said some have been out since the 7th. If that's true or not, who knows. He suggested I stop at a local DirecTV store and see what they are currently installing. I suspect they will only have the HR34's, but still a good suggestion for the future.

I have 7 days to decide. Install isn't till the 21st. Not DTV's fault it's a week away, I picked that day because I had already taken a vacation day from work.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Merg said:


> They won't be able to tell you that. When the HR44 is released, it will be treated just like a Genie. You will not be able to specify a HR34 or HR44 unless you go through a retailer. That being said, the HR44 has not been officially released yet.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, I knew he wouldn't be able to. But he tried. Must be a new guy.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> What is a lot of problems? I had mine since Sept. and it is working perfectly fine just like my HR24's


I was mainly reading these threads:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=211847

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212692


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Someone will always have an issue with sometime in a dvr, its the nature of all technology. Just liek any and everything else. The hr34's are very nice, I'd easily recommend them or the hr44 to anyone I know.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

the HR44 will have the same problem the HR34 had, i would think until they get everything sable with the HR44 is will be buggy at first, when i got 34 last June the tech me the 34 was still buggy and been for 2 or 3 months, and i saw that for a few months


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Just liek any and everything else.


Yeh, like this person has a faulty keyboard :hurah: :eek2::nono2:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jhart05 said:


> Earlier today I called up to get the new Genie.
> 
> Should have stopped here first. I'm reading a lot of problems with the HR34.
> 
> ...


Until both get into hands of the average user, there's no way to compare 'em except by the hype.

The HR44 is supposed to be faster, but until its HDD gets packed with recorded shows, it is only hype.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

lacubs;3180458 said:


> the HR44 will have the same problem the HR34 had, i would think until they get everything sable with the HR44 is will be buggy at first, when i got 34 last June the tech me the 34 was still buggy and been for 2 or 3 months, and i saw that for a few months


Not really. The issues that the hr34 had, no. The 44 uses the same base code as the 34 now. Remember when the 34 first came out, it didn't even have the HD GUI.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would go ahead and get the HR34. You've got that scheduled. If you wait, there is no guarantee you would get an HR44 (unless you buy it from a 3rd party vendor like Solid Signal), in which case it is doubtful you would get any discount or deal on it.

As to the HR34 itself, I've got one and am quite happy with it. I have also had an opportunity to use an HR44, and it is nice. The biggest difference (to me) was the size of the unit, not the performance or reliability.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Not really. The issues that the hr34 had, no. The 44 uses the same base code as the 34 now. Remember when the 34 first came out, it didn't even have the HD GUI.


i agree, but will the 44 have problem like the white guide issues? or other problems that 34 did? until direcTV updated it


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

What is the integrated Wifi?

Does that mean you can use Wifi for networking instead of DECA?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

wco81 said:


> What is the integrated Wifi?
> 
> Does that mean you can use Wifi for networking instead of DECA?


AFAIK its like having an internal wireless CCK capability;

***********

But what I want to know was what's different about the C41 RVU client for the HR44 as opposed to the C31 is for the HR34?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

lacubs said:


> i agree, but will the 44 have problem like the white guide issues? or other problems that 34 did? until direcTV updated it


The HR44 will be running the same NR software as the HR34 when it is release.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

I guess we'll have to wait to see what the Wifi performs like.

So would D* just skip installing SWM/DECA if the Wifi worked?


----------



## DTWBHN (Jul 11, 2011)

not to be the bearer of bad news, the 44 and 41 are beta testing in the cleveland dma starting the week of the 25th, official market wide release is expected sometime around april, a little bird told me that...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

wco81 said:


> I guess we'll have to wait to see what the Wifi performs like.
> 
> So would D* just skip installing SWM/DECA if the Wifi worked?


No, like the others said the wireless in it will just be the connection to your home WiFi network to get your DirecTV network internet access for TV Apps, on-demand, Nomad, etc.

The DirecTV receivers themselves will still be hooked up with a RG6 coaxial cable network and SWM/DECA.

The HR44 is pretty much just the HR34 with a wireless cinema connect kit built in (and the power supply moved external).


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I would wait for the HR44 since I also have the HR24, But I want to replace the slow HR22, But since you already ordered stick with what you want best.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

Engadget or The Verge were given a demo at CES and told the processor in the 44 was faster and they saw menu navigation being faster.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

wco81 said:


> Engadget or The Verge were given a demo at CES and told the processor in the 44 was faster and they saw menu navigation being faster.


Don't forget DBSTalk and SolidSignal were both allowed into the private area too.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HoTat2;3180537 said:


> AFAIK its like having an internal wireless CCK capability;
> 
> ***********
> ?


At this time that's exactly what it is.


----------



## rbohling (Apr 20, 2012)

People will be looking at the HR-44 reports and saying look at all the problems it has. It comes with the new/advanced products and through growing pains, testing and tweaking, they will smooth out. Just as they have been doing with the HR-34s.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I would just go for the HR34 now. Its a great box and pretty stable now. FINALLY! As others have said. The HR44 will be buggy like all new boxes and go through growing pains. Then all the whining and crying will commence how much they hate it.


----------



## DTWBHN (Jul 11, 2011)

i would agree go with the 34, we havent even started the beta test and i can tell ya this with every other beta tests there are always problems and bugs. Theres already a bug, testing has been bumped a week because of manufacturing delays. Go with a 34, the bugs have been all worked out and its a very smooth running machine.


----------



## Mcmiller519 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been testing the HR44 for about three weeks now not much different then the 34 smaller then the Hr24 I haven't seen any major bugs with it at all the 41 had quite bugs at first but seems to be working pretty well now and the pilot starts the Tuesday the 19th


----------



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

Go with the 34.


----------



## vapor21 (Sep 1, 2012)

We been testing the 44 here as well, co worker found several bugs with the 44 as well as the 41. Our shop just got training on it last week, since it was suppose to go into beta this coming wednesday but it got push till next week. As soon as it goes into beta in our market I'm calling for a service call on myself and switching my 34 for the 44. It goes live in mid or early april (this is what they told us, dont quote me on this). I will try to keep both my 34 and 44, hopefully they let me since I know several people that have them.


----------



## RealStuart (Feb 21, 2013)

So our two year commitment is about over and my wife has been bugging me that she would like the 5 tuner capability that is now present in the HR34.

I presently have:


HR24-100
H24-100
D12-100

I have read through all of the threads on people saying "wait for the 44" vs "just get the 34, it's the same thing minus wireless" and clearly it isn't. I know the remote is different with the HR44 and the power brick is external on the 44 - again, I don't really care about either of those things. Have a look at this video around the 3:25 mark:






The speed of the guide paging is something key that I'm after. I can't imagine DTV would release an upgraded system with only an external brick and wireless and not upgrade the processor. I want to have this sort of speed when paging through the menu. The lag that is shown on the HR34 on this video will drive me insane and it's even present on my HR24 vs the H24 that I have. The latter is *much* faster with paging.

I had an appointment with MultiBand (who is the DTV subcontractor for my part of Michigan) this morning to refresh my hardware and they informed me that the 44 is still not available and is in beta test only right now. So, I had to either take the 34 or cancel the order so I ended up doing the latter. As long as we've waited for the 34, I don't mind waiting another month or so for the 44. It will frost me, however, if I get the 34 and then a few weeks the 44 comes out and everyone raves how much faster it is especially with the menu paging.

Hopefully I made the right decision in waiting.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Since you are in Michigan, you might want to contact Signal Installs when it becomes available. They are part of the company that owns Solid Signal. You would have to pay for it (unless DirecTV agrees to a credit), but you'll be guaranteed a 44, and at least based on the installers Multiband uses around here, probably a better experience.

http://www.signalinstalls.com/index.html


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

In your quest just a reminder a HR34 or HR44 is the HR20 of tomorrow.

If you want something get it- if not wait tomorrow always brings something else (example) iphone --------Now iphone 5 windoes 3.1-win-8 - it's all Teckno junk :lol:


----------



## RealStuart (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I get it. :lol:

The proof is in the pudding though with that video and seeing the menu paging. That, at least to me, makes it worth the wait especially if that is an accurate representation with the HR34 with latest firmware. :eek2:


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

My guide on my hr34 moves just as fast as that video of the hr44.


----------



## RealStuart (Feb 21, 2013)

So, first I've heard of that, then. Can anyone else with a HR34 confirm or alternatively validate the video?


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Since you are in Michigan, you might want to contact Signal Installs when it becomes available. They are part of the company that owns Solid Signal. You would have to pay for it (unless DirecTV agrees to a credit), but you'll be guaranteed a 44, and at least based on the installers Multiband uses around here, probably a better experience.
> 
> http://www.signalinstalls.com/index.html


Thanks for the shoutout. Signal Connect (we changed from Signal Installs about a year ago) would be happy to help. Same web site or http://www.signalconnect.com



Christopher Gould said:


> My guide on my hr34 moves just as fast as that video of the hr44.


I think there's some confusion as to how that video comparison was made. I didn't just hold down the button and wait for it to start scrolling on its own. That would have been faster in both cases. I started with the same RC65 remote from the same distance and pushed the page down button as fast as I could. If you just hold down the button the HR44 scrolls so fast you can barely see what's flying past.



RealStuart said:


> So, first I've heard of that, then. Can anyone else with a HR34 confirm or alternatively validate the video?


I stand behind it, and if you'd like to PM me I'll be happy to talk about the processes I used.


----------



## RealStuart (Feb 21, 2013)

I would PM you, however the site won't let me since I am a new user. My reply was:

So thank you - I certainly would value your opinion. One thing that drives me insane about the HR24 that we have right now is that when we're in the guide and are rapidly hitting page up/down (i.e. not holding either button down) there is a lag before the next page is displayed. On the H24 we have, this lag is not there - at all.

My main concern is the ability to have 5 tuners, and to make that paging lag disappear. If is it not present in the HR34, then it is something Id consider, however after viewing your video and watching you do what you described, the continued lag will drive me crazy.

Any idea when we'll see the HR44 available in Michigan?

Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe that once you reach 5 posts you'll be able to PM.


----------



## RealStuart (Feb 21, 2013)

Empty post so that I have 5 and can PM.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

RealStuart said:


> I would PM you, however the site won't let me since I am a new user. My reply was:
> 
> So thank you - I certainly would value your opinion. One thing that drives me insane about the HR24 that we have right now is that when we're in the guide and are rapidly hitting page up/down (i.e. not holding either button down) there is a lag before the next page is displayed. On the H24 we have, this lag is not there - at all.
> 
> ...


If you think the HR24 is slow to page up/down I've got a HR22 you'd love! Ok - I don't have the HR22s anymore because they were much slower than the HR24 and I couldn't take it anymore.

It sounds like the HR24 is slower than you'd like and by most accounts here (I don't have one) the HR34 is slower than the HR24 but faster than the HR21/22/23s.

My advice would be to wait - especially since you already canceled! No reason to buy-in with something slower than you already don't like the speed of. You may also want to see the HR44 in action before you commit.... I'd say there is a pretty good chance (almost a certainty) that the HR44 will still be slower than your H24. Better to know ahead of time than be surprised 10 minutes after the installer leaves.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

What's the big deal about scrolling as fast as video shows? You can't read what's flying by that fast.


----------



## RealStuart (Feb 21, 2013)

It's my preference.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> What's the big deal about scrolling as fast as video shows? You can't read what's flying by that fast.


I don't think it is about having to read everything flying by.... It is the general responsiveness of the receiver.

Some people are just peachy with the speed of even the HR21/22/23s but others (like me!) get annoyed having to slow down to avoid over/undershooting what you are trying to click on....

A good example is just going to the guide and seeing something you want to record down three lines and over 2 spots... You should be able to hit down-down-down-right-right-record without having to wait for the receiver to catch up. If you want to record a series by hitting record twice you shouldn't have to wonder and/or wait for the DoubleRRs to show up.

I expect and suspect that it is easier to do this simple example on the HR44 than on the HR34... At least I hope that will be the case.


----------



## RealStuart (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for providing an example for that which I didn't feel like putting into words


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

My bill went up by $15 for the same package this month.

So I either wait for the HR44 or jump on a Comcast deal and save a lot of money with a double play promo.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I don't think it is about having to read everything flying by.... It is the general responsiveness of the receiver.
> 
> Some people are just peachy with the speed of even the HR21/22/23s but others (like me!) get annoyed having to slow down to avoid over/undershooting what you are trying to click on....
> 
> ...


Response speed isn't what's displayed in the video ... How fast the guide flies was. I just set a Series Pass on a 34 with the Double R and it appeared immediately. I did down-down-down-right-right-record and there was no waiting.


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be happy to answer questions via PM and create youtube videos to help answer any questions about the speed of the HR44. PMs are prefered, please.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Response speed isn't what's displayed in the video ... How fast the guide flies was. I just set a Series Pass on a 34 with the Double R and it appeared immediately. I did down-down-down-right-right-record and there was no waiting.


Yep - I saw the video. Point is the HR44 is faster and worth the wait for freaks like me.

I'm happy you're happy.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

SolidSignal;3184555 said:


> Thanks for the shoutout. Signal Connect (we changed from Signal Installs about a year ago) would be happy to help. Same web site or http://www.signalconnect.com
> 
> I think there's some confusion as to how that video comparison was made. I didn't just hold down the button and wait for it to start scrolling on its own. That would have been faster in both cases. I started with the same RC65 remote from the same distance and pushed the page down button as fast as I could. If you just hold down the button the HR44 scrolls so fast you can barely see what's flying past.
> 
> I stand behind it, and if you'd like to PM me I'll be happy to talk about the processes I used.


I can do the samething on my hr34. I can hit the button and not hold it down and be just as fast. If I hold the button down u can't read it


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

My scrolling effects are set to off. Where they on the test hr34. Only thing that slows mine down is if I page down and happen to land on an ad. That causes a moment hiccup.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I live in metro Denver, one of the first markets to get the HR44. My install is scheduled for Friday, 3/1, and I have a guarantee to get a 44. It was supposed to be available last Tuesday (original install date), but kinks with new remote delayed the rollout. The installer was accompanied by a manager, and both guys said to wait for the 44. The guarantee puts a 44 on the truck for me.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

The installer I spoke to on a new install job yesterday suggested that if I want a Genie I should wait for the 44. He listed many improvements over the 34. I'll wait.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Any idea when the 44 will hit the So. Cal market?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Los Angeles is usually one of the pilot markets (for obvious reasons).


----------



## synpse (Sep 15, 2012)

I just got the free HR-34 Genie receiver. Replaced an R-22 and kept the HR-24. Whole Home DVR is sweet. And the HR-24 is an upgrade over the R-22 for the SD TV's in the bedrooms!

Already have the SWM setup. The upgrade was so easy that I directed/hands-off-helped my 8 year old son while he actually did the entire upgrade! (all the same cables & cords) Including the phone call to activate, since the 119 sat had 2 red X's on it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

synpse;3189091 said:


> I just got the free HR-34 Genie receiver. Replaced an R-22 and kept the HR-24. Whole Home DVR is sweet. And the HR-24 is an upgrade over the R-22 for the SD TV's in the bedrooms!
> 
> Already have the SWM setup. The upgrade was so easy that I directed/hands-off-helped my 8 year old son while he actually did the entire upgrade! (all the same cables & cords) Including the phone call to activate, since the 119 sat had 2 red X's on it.


That's bad. No signal on 119 could cause you issues. I suggest you start your own thread and see if people can't help you get that figured out.


----------



## orijonl (Feb 1, 2006)

So has anyone actually received an HR44 through a scheduled install yet?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I just turned away an installer because he didn't have one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

mrfatboy said:


> I just turned away an installer because he didn't have one.


None of the installers have them, it's too bad he came all the way to your house to figure that out.

HR44s are not available yet.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Scott Kocourek said:


> There may have been some issues with the HR34 when it was first released but it's very stable now.


Mine is a nightmare. I'm posting this watching it reboot in the middle of the show I was watching via MRV. Sometimes it reboots itself, other times I have to reboot it because it becomes totally unresponsive. Randomly DVRs or some of their shows just disappear from the playlists. My HR24 and HR23 were problem free.

Also, fast forward is broken.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

adam1115;3192019 said:


> Mine is a nightmare. I'm posting this watching it reboot in the middle of the show I was watching via MRV. Sometimes it reboots itself, other times I have to reboot it because it becomes totally unresponsive. Randomly DVRs or some of their shows just disappear from the playlists. My HR24 and HR23 were problem free.
> 
> Also, fast forward is broken.


Start a tread and let's see if we can help you fix your issue or call dtv. That's not normal and something is either wrong with it or your system in some way.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

This may sound stupid but will the remote for the HR44 work for C31's if purchased? I kinda like the smaller remote.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

am7crew said:


> This may sound stupid but will the remote for the HR44 work for C31's if purchased? I kinda like the smaller remote.


Not a stupid question at all!
Yes it will in IR mode, but it will not work in RF mode.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Twice now with my HR 34 I've manually clicked the record button on a movie I was currently watching so that I could watch it the next morning. Just this morning, 16 minutes into the recording I get the delete/don't delete message. The scroll bar shows an hour and 48 minutes of recording but only the 16 could be viewed. The first time this happened was with a previous version of software. I've had most of their DVR's including the abominable HR 21s and never had this issue. This is just a basic function of any dvr and this thing can't be relied on to do it.

My suggestion would be to not get either a 34 or a 44 until a much, much later date. If these are their best then they have a lot of work to do. Other issues have been fairly minor but between the overall cost of this service and this issue I'm getting closer and closer to just dumping the whole service. I've been with them since 2000 and until this box have not had one that was just unreliable. Issues yes, but not even being able to count on watching something that I manually record, never.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

JBv said:


> Not a stupid question at all!
> Yes it will in IR mode, but it will not work in RF mode.


I seem to remember that the old r16 or r15 SD box was able to work with RF and IR at the same if you set it up in a certain way. Are the newer boxes especially the HR34 able to go this now a days?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

mrfatboy;3192180 said:


> I seem to remember that the old r16 or r15 SD box was able to work with RF and IR at the same if you set it up in a certain way. Are the newer boxes especially the HR34 able to go this now a days?


The HR44 is the only receiver that will be able to do this (C41 too).


----------

